# W00T!!! Hiking Template is BACK!!!



## Stephen (Mar 26, 2004)

Feels like spring now!  :beer:  :beer: 

-T


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2004)

Yup. Yup. Historically, when it hits 70*F I go to the Summer template. When we get the first good frost, I apply the Winter template. Skiing's *not over yet for many of us*, but it's also time to start thinking about lacing up the hiking boots, dusting off the clubs, and making sure the Weber has plenty of propane!

:beer:


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 26, 2004)

ahhhhhh very nice.      
Bring on mud season.
Bring on allergy season.
Bring on the black flies.
Bring on sitting by the campfire after a 18 mile slog to a peak with no view.

Gotta love hiking season :flag:


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 26, 2004)

I saw weather.com for Killington, VT say 70F and a tear came to my eye.

Soon many tears will come as the pollen comes out.

Sigh. So much for skiing tomorrow. Guess I'll get the bike out. Oh, right, it's supposed to rain.


----------



## cptchris (Mar 26, 2004)

*rock climbing season !!!*

throw off the cprampons and boots , put on those light weight shoes with rubber soles . trade the ice axe for your finger tips .and lets rock !!!!! lol. good  day . to all


----------



## Max (Mar 27, 2004)

Yep, got out for a ride on my new bicycle yesterday.  And it's official, I've put away the snowblower.  Was forced into in actually by breaking a gear in the transmission during the last storm.  So if any more snow comes, I'm just driving over it until it melts!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 27, 2004)

oooooooooooh no!  the green and browns hurt my eyes!  i'm still not switching my avatar over to my hiking pic yet though


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 27, 2004)

The Northern NH brooks and some of the rivers are flowing. It is getting to be high water. (Kayakers get ready!) Went to my first springtime waterfall viewing today. Sensational!

If you want 30 hikes to see all 100 of NH biggest and best falls, I recommend the Bolnick book _Waterfalls of the White Mountains_. I also recommend you purchase it in Lincoln at The Mountain Wanderer.

Disclaimer: I am just another hiker seeking beautiful waterfalls!


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 28, 2004)

I have that book - it, combined with a trip report from Michelle & Post'r Boy, got me out to see Giant Falls and Dryad Falls up in the southern end of the Mahoosuc Range last spring.

This year I need to get back up there; I haven't decided where yet. It's a tourist walk, not a hike, but I'd still like to see Arethusa in full flow...


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 28, 2004)

If you've seen Giant & Dryad Falls at highwater, you'll probably say ho-hum to Arethusa/Ripley. Worth a look/see to say you've been there. Only in highwater, Dryad has a greater drop than the small "shelves" of Arethusa. But since Arethusa is just a mile and a third walk with 750' elevation gain and a snack shack in the parking lot, the state calls it the highest waterfall. The average public wouldn't hike the Peabody/Austin Brooks loop being 10 miles (w/o carspotting). Better for us!

The trip report to Giant & Dryad Falls is here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=453
As highwater remains for about the next two months, this wonderful day hike is a hidden jewel in the Whites!


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't have a trip report from my Giant/Dryad trip last year, but I do have pictures. It wasn't the highest of high water when we went (I remember a picture of Post'r Boy hip-wading one of the crossings), but it was still a good display and a beautiful hike.

There are so many other hidden gems up there. Heck, the cascade up above the Gem Pool on the Ammo trail must be incredible!


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 28, 2004)

Beaver Brook in Colebrook is a long drive, but worth it. So is Avalanche Falls. Heck, if you can visit during the next 4 or 5 weeks, all the falls will be superb. I look forward to waterfall viewing every Spring.

I love Gem Pool and the magnificent sets of falls above it. Ammo Trail is another favorite.

Nice pix! I've visited your hiking site before. I see that Dryad was a bit low. It seldom is in April and there is plenty of wildlife to be seen.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 28, 2004)

Yeah, Dryad was definitely lower than it had been just the week before; however, it afforded us the opportunity to climb out on the ledges. At one point I was lying down on the stone mere inches from the water flow (which I find to be incredibly relaxing).

I think that if the road opens, a trip up past Zealand Falls to Thoreau Falls might have to happen. I love that spot and have been there in summer and fall but never spring. I can bring the good camera along and relax, take my time. Maybe even do a hut stay since it's still caretaker season.


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 28, 2004)

Generous great chef Frankie from Chicago will be there for at least a few more days and may get his tour extended for 3 more months.  And he can offer some great chow.

Yes, Thoreau Falls is massive in the Spring thaw. Another of my favorites.
And Zealand Falls, halfway up to the hut!

No leaves on the trees to block out those views that are hidden all year.
_________________
Spring, so very magnificent!


----------



## cptchris (Mar 29, 2004)

*water fall*

you guys are making me drool so bad I got a water fall coming out of my mouth !!! lol. I've been around the whites quite a bit ,but every time I get to thinking I know them ,someone reminds me I dont .   thanks


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, according to the Backcountry Trail Conditions, Zealand is no longer skiable. So hopefully that road will clear soon and get opened. It just occurred to me that this coming weekend I have two bowling tournaments and a bunch of family stuff, so no hiking until the 10th at the earliest.


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm so jealous.  Nothing beats catching a raging waterfall with the digital.   Not much falling water in this next of the woods.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh, SilentCal, how can you deny the beauty of the Chicopee River?


----------

